# serpentus exotics (scotland)



## weeminx

managed to get some time to go in and take some pictures of ryan and nicola's new shop.
























only been open since monday but things are coming together well.
plenty of room left for a larger variety of CB species of lizards and snakes.
planning on having a large breeding room,quarantine room,viewing room.
soon to come is the 12ft golden burmese python just waiting on triple re-enforced glass for the enclosure.
also in the pipeline from the u.s
CB sauromalus obesus obesus(chuckwallas)
CB dipsosaurus dorsalis (desert iguanas)
CB crotaphytus ??? (collard lizards)
also a wide variety of colour morph colubrids 
and dwarf boas

i could sit here for ages telling you everything i saw today but id be here for hours i did see a blue phase whites tree frog which was stunning


----------



## weeminx

some pics of some of what i saw today
vera cruz dwarf boa (sorry if i spelled it wrong)








mexican black kingsnake 








albino sonoran gopher snake








butterfly agamas


----------



## groovy chick

hey i was there today aswell. I thought the place was lovely, clean tanks and the couple couldn't have been nicer :grin1: I thought the tiny pixie frog was amazing and the butterfly agama's. Also that was the first time i had seen a bosc face to face. And the tiny beardies :grin1:


----------



## Daniel

wow nice were abouts isd the shop???
dan


----------



## weeminx

and i couldnt leave without taking some pics of his pride and joy the gtp's
these arnt for sale but fingers crossed will be producing soon.


















as i have said before ryan and nicola are both very knowledgeable about both lizards and snakes.ryan used to work in the butterfly farm as currator of reptiles.
he has worked with a wide veriety of species of reptiles for many years and kept/bred snakes from the age of 9.
address of shop:
57-59 main street,townhill,dunfermline,fife.ky12 OEH

01383 620203


----------



## weeminx

hiya groovy.
ive just got back home lol.
glad you liked it.the boscs were sweet.i must of missed you there.but ill be there again next weekend lol.
couldnt take pictures of everything the memory ran out on my phone lol.


----------



## weeminx

groovy chick said:


> hey i was there today aswell. I thought the place was lovely, clean tanks and the couple couldn't have been nicer :grin1: I thought the tiny pixie frog was amazing and the butterfly agama's. Also that was the first time i had seen a bosc face to face. And the tiny beardies :grin1:


he was telling us today that the pixie frogs are more vocal then the whites tree frogs :lol2:


----------



## sparkle

OH wow just saw the pics.... ive made my mind up were deffo going to get through


----------



## weeminx

just wanted to bump this.:smile:
also anybody who has been to serpentus exotics please feel free to add any comments here of your experience at the shop.
cheers shelley
: victory:


----------



## toyah

I've been there a couple of times, it's a lovely shop, very friendly, and nice to see the owners so engaged and obviously passionate about their reps :no1:


----------



## weeminx

:no1:


----------



## HABU

i sure wish i had those gtp's. mine's just a baby. next project i guess!


----------



## m3mandy

*Serpentus Exotics - Different Class!!!!*

I have to agree with previous postings the shop is spotless, all viv's are individually & carefully thought out and create a mini- environment for each individual. The couple are very welcoming and knowledgeable. Ryan is a qualified Herpetologist and wife Nickie is the tortoise / lizard lady.

I saw Nicki give some 'homework' to young 'uns with parents in tow. The kids after new pets and mum / dad agreeing was good to see....but Nicki asked the kids to do some research on their chosen pet, what they eat, where from, temp' of viv's etc etc. The result was a fledgeling hobbyist who returned with the 'essay' and who knows a lot more of the needs of their chosen pet before they actually get it home. Top marks to the Devaneys.


----------



## weeminx

m3mandy said:


> I have to agree with previous postings the shop is spotless, all viv's are individually & carefully thought out and create a mini- environment for each individual. The couple are very welcoming and knowledgeable. Ryan is a qualified Herpetologist and wife Nickie is the tortoise / lizard lady.
> 
> I saw Nicki give some 'homework' to young 'uns with parents in tow. The kids after new pets and mum / dad agreeing was good to see....but Nicki asked the kids to do some research on their chosen pet, what they eat, where from, temp' of viv's etc etc. The result was a fledgeling hobbyist who returned with the 'essay' and who knows a lot more of the needs of their chosen pet before they actually get it home. Top marks to the Devaneys.


awww thats a fantastic comment!!
:no1:


----------



## adamntitch

can i ask do they not have locks on there vivs for the animals safety may pop in one day as gran lives in dalgety baby and am over most saturdays


----------



## weeminx

snake vivs have got wedges.
you should defo pop in i promise you will be impressed!:no1:


----------



## feorag

m3mandy said:


> I saw Nicki give some 'homework' to young 'uns with parents in tow. The kids after new pets and mum / dad agreeing was good to see....but Nicki asked the kids to do some research on their chosen pet, what they eat, where from, temp' of viv's etc etc. The result was a fledgeling hobbyist who returned with the 'essay' and who knows a lot more of the needs of their chosen pet before they actually get it home. Top marks to the Devaneys.


What a great idea!!! Pity other pet shops didn't do this, there may not be so many unwanted pets then!

I'm upset cos we used to go to the cat show in Pittencrieff Park every year and spend the morning during judging mooching about Dunfermline Town Centre. Now we don't show anymore and you tell me there's a reptile shop there! 

Gutted!:beer8:


----------



## negri21

was in here on thursday . .


really impressive shop , nicki couldn't be friendlier . very knowledgeable and nice to every single customer who came in while i was there . . 

the vivs are all well set out and clean , even said she wouldnt buy anything in to sell she couldnt look after herself . 


only been open a few months , 

good luck and hope its open for many years


----------



## Rob Wallace

Anybody have the adress for this shop?? I am in Edinburgh so im gonna take a trek across the forth.


----------



## iiisecondcreep

Serpentus
57-59 Main Street
Townhill
Dunfermline
KY12 0EH


----------



## Harrison

I travelled there today from Perth only to find out that Tuesday is the only day they are closed. I was so angry with myself for not checking before I left. That was a lot of petrol money down the drain 

Oh well, I'll be back.


----------



## Lynne

was in the other day. i get my food there and most of my snakes now. shelley, angel kept me well amused. the shop is spotless, and i have never met a nicer couple. the coffee is great(insist kaz makes it lol), and there is always a choclate biscuit or two on offer. the reps are all healthy and well looked after. although there are a lot with 'not for sale' on the vivs. nikki gets them in and falls in love with them.


----------



## emmzy

i heard so many good things about this place and now i wanna go!! anyone from glasgow goin wants a travelling companion let me know lol


----------



## iiisecondcreep

I'm hoping to head over maybe this week or next week.
Boyfriend has decided he wants a pet to keep him company, I took him into Neon Gecko at the weekend and now he wants a lizard 

So I am currently being a good girlfriend and I am pricing things for him just now.

I think he should get a leo or 2 (I had these for years and they were great) but there doesn't seem to be many babies available atm, so maybe Serpentus will have some...

Actually, anyone happen to know this? And price.
I'd want to get him babies, so he could watch them grow.


----------



## SelinaRealm

iiisecondcreep said:


> I'm hoping to head over maybe this week or next week.
> Boyfriend has decided he wants a pet to keep him company, I took him into Neon Gecko at the weekend and now he wants a lizard
> 
> So I am currently being a good girlfriend and I am pricing things for him just now.
> 
> I think he should get a leo or 2 (I had these for years and they were great) but there doesn't seem to be many babies available atm, so maybe Serpentus will have some...
> 
> Actually, anyone happen to know this? And price.
> I'd want to get him babies, so he could watch them grow.


Give the shop a call and ask;

57-59 main street,townhill,dunfermline,fife.ky12 OEH

01383 620203

They are really friendly and will happily give you any info or advise you could need.

Also, Wee Minx (the thread starter) has their Bebo link in her sig, if you would prefer to message them through Bebo....

Good luck, if you go down the Serpentus route, you will honestly never buy at any other petshop again, dosn't feel like a petshop has more of a vibe of a breeder because of their knowledge and how healthy and happy the animals are......:lol2:


----------



## LauraN

Yeah you should def give them a call. You should even pop in just for a look as it's a fantastic place and everyone's really friendly.

I know that they do have a few leo's in at the moment but that might not last lol. Not sure of the leo's ages though.

I bought a big female leo from them there at the weekend :no1:

And my other half got a crestie lol. He just fell in love with the little guy and couldn't help himself.


----------



## iiisecondcreep

aww they only have mack snow babies and they are £100 each, which is too dear for geckos that are just to be pets.

Still have to pop through for a look though


----------



## emmzy

aquarium design on paisley rd west have leos in almost all the time my friend got a lavander for £70 but that was about 2 yrs ago so they prob cheaper now...


----------



## Harrison

The little cresties at Serpentus are amazing. Seriously, when I'm upgrading my viv for a bigger beardie, I may see about using the small one for cresties. Fast jumpers though!


----------



## iiisecondcreep

emmzy said:


> aquarium design on paisley rd west have leos in almost all the time my friend got a lavander for £70 but that was about 2 yrs ago so they prob cheaper now...


Oh cool thats only 10mins from here! Think I'll pop over just now and have a lookie


----------



## LauraN

Harrison said:


> The little cresties at Serpentus are amazing. Seriously, when I'm upgrading my viv for a bigger beardie, I may see about using the small one for cresties. Fast jumpers though!


I know, the cresties are fantastic. They have quite a few in just now : victory:

My partner went and got himself a nice male. He fell in love and couldn't help himself :lol2:


----------



## SelinaRealm

Harrison said:


> The little cresties at Serpentus are amazing. Seriously, when I'm upgrading my viv for a bigger beardie, I may see about using the small one for cresties. Fast jumpers though!


Yeh! They are really quick, but they are so sweet, they look really cheeky....:lol2:


----------



## Harrison

I'm thinking about getting some cresties near August this year. Actually, I am for sure. I handled one at serpentus for only a couple of minutes but it was real cheeky. Made a lunge for a box of sweets as well as climbing into people's hair!

I've got a lot of commitments over the next few months (and I already care for lots of animals) so I am limiting myself to how many animals I'm looking after. That's kind of good though because if I set August as the target for cresties, then I can slowly purchase what I need throughout the year and it won't feel like I've spent as much :whistling2:


----------



## buddy

well i went for 2nd time last night love it nick and ryan are so lovely

1st visit walked out with an okettee
2nd visit walked out with a crestie lol 

it was feeding time for the cresties and i got asked if i wanted to feed one and i did and i fell in love lol

i am in glasgow a fair distance but certainly when i am driving i will be there all the time


----------



## grumpyoldtrout

Anyone Know the opening hours?, are they open Sundays as we might be heading over that way tomorrow. :whistling2:

What more cresties??? :lol2:


----------



## Lynne

they are open sundays from 12 till 6. only closed a tuesday.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout

Thank you butterfly. :2thumb:


----------



## LauraN

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Anyone Know the opening hours?, are they open Sundays as we might be heading over that way tomorrow. :whistling2:
> 
> What more cresties??? :lol2:


Serpentus Opening Hours:

Monday 10am - 6pm
Tuesday *CLOSED*
Wednesday 10am - 6pm
Thursday 10am - 6pm
Friday 10am - 6pm
Saturday 10am - 6pm
Sunday 12pm - 6pm


----------



## Cowgal

*Opening times have changed!*

Hi folks,
Just to let ya know the times have changed...
OPEN EVERY DAY (EXCEPT TUESDAYS) 12-6PM
More details about the shop are on the bebo site!!
Cheers
Nickie :2thumb:


----------



## enlightenment

Good shop.

Needs a website though.


----------



## Zak

enlightenment said:


> Good shop.
> 
> Needs a website though.


Serpentus Exotics <SerpentusExotics>

Bebo page though haha, down with the kids.


----------

